# Its Friday Today!



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, here goes.....

MarineMaster on a lovely Hirsch dark brown strap.

This has got to be the best thick leather strap out there. Just buttery soft







Unbelievable!


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes well I guess you've got the time difference going for you Hakim!

Although I'm currently wearing my blue face/blue bezel Seiko Flightmaster (no pics, sorry) cos I wore it overnight, it's just possible I may be sporting something brand new before the end of the day. Watch (!) this space, as they say...

*Simon*


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Hakim & Simon

Good watches for Friday, here is my choice:










Thanks

deano


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Three corkers to start the day with chaps. Pure quality Hakim and Potz.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Airman Vintage V on a Shell Cordovan strap I just got and am trying out:


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This today


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice cigar Hakim, my favourite brand!!

Going with this today


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> Russ Posted Today, 08:45 AM
> 
> Three corkers to start the day with chaps. Pure quality Hakim and Potz.


Thanks! 



> hippo Posted Today, 09:29 AM
> 
> Nice cigar Hakim, my favourite brand!!


Cheers! Yeah, one of my favs too


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This one today, as its been too warm to wear it recently...


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Dave ME said:


> Airman Vintage V on a Shell Cordovan strap I just got and am trying out:


That looks really nice.

Sinn 203 jubilee for me today.










Regards,

Nick


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

RLT 20th for me today


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Poor mans Seamaster looky likey for me










Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Something plain, simple, but still rather nice IMO, for me today









*Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Breitling Professional Aerospace Avantage .... so light you hardly know you are wearing a watch


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Well the day has to start with this corker recently arrived for Italy:

*1980s Poljot Chrono Manual Wind*










staying in Russian mode I may well switch to this also from the same source (Italy) later

*Vostok 2414*


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

RLT29 on its new "lumpy" for me, feeling very much refreshed after its makeover


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm wearing this one at the moment, but I took delivery of a Seiko SKX007 this morning so I may swap over to that once I've resized the bracelet - not sure really as the Japy really is a favourite of mine


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Number 8 reporting for duty.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Today it will be my present favourite, Seiko 6105-8110 from 1974.










salmonia


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Universal Geneve 'Cirrus' today


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Speedbird II on black canvas this morning:










Cheers


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT29 again for me:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Wearing RLT36 today, can't post photo...









Nice Japy, Paul.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This today










Got an Eco Zilla which has arrived faulty(I think). So don't know when i'll be wearing that


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

As ever some very tasty offerings









Doxa today,

Martin


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> This today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks cool Paul - I look forward to seeing it









Bummer about the Eco-zilla







! What seems to be the problem? If it's not charging then I'd stick it under a desk/anglepoise lamp for a day or so.

Hope it all works out


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > This today
> ...


Yeah Paul - just not charging.

Had it on window ledge as daylight obviously works faster. However I see you point. Maybe a good stint under a lamp?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Got to be worth a go, but don't have the lamp too close to the watch as the heat from the bulb could damage the watch.

Good luck!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Starting off with this:










But will switch to this for a 36 hour booze cruise from Stockholm to Helsinki! Which will be none the worse for wear, unlike myself!


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Stowa Antea KS - number 301


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Not worn this for ages - can't for the life of me think why not ?

Still an all time classic.

D.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Changed to this now - Nautica 100m Quartz on W******** Lumpy 










I'm liking this a lot.









I'm liking this too:



joolz said:


>


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> Changed to this now - Nautica 100m Quartz on W******** Lumpy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that too - can you wear it for our date next week please ............. darling


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> Changed to this now - Nautica 100m Quartz on W******** Lumpy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really good looking Nautica you have there!







You do know who makes them?


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

knuteols said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > Changed to this now - Nautica 100m Quartz on W******** Lumpy
> ...


No, who does make then Knut ???

Maseman


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

My Fortis finally arrived today. It's big and heavy and I like it a lot!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My trusty RLT 24 today...Its lost 2 seconds in 48hrs


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

My new *Seiko Spirit*









I haven't taken a picture yet but it's this one:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jasonm said:


> My trusty RLT 24 today...Its lost 2 seconds in 48hrs


Send it back


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hakim said:


> Well, here goes.....
> 
> MarineMaster on a lovely Hirsch dark brown strap.
> 
> ...


*THAT* is a quality watch!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> My trusty RLT 24 today...Its lost 2 seconds in 48hrs


Have you contacted the lost property department of your local cop shop?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

That's a really good looking Nautica you have there!







You do know who makes them?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Changed over to this earlier...

*Lip Chronographe cal Vd54*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Phil











philjopa said:


> Number 8 reporting for duty.


Been wearing this today


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

JohnFraininthe93rd said:


> My Fortis finally arrived today. It's big and heavy and I like it a lot!


Very,very beautiful!!!!!































Congrats!


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi people

Hakim should recognise this, arrived to-day well pleased, thanks Hakim.










Dave S


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

knuteols said:


> They are made by the Timex Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I knew that - a few years back in non-WIS days my favourite watch was a Nautica with Indiglo and a nautical dial (signal flags all around the dial ). I took it for a new battery and the watch shop assistant told me the batteries "can't be changed in those cheap Timex watches with indiglo - they are meant to be throwaway"







So I went off disappointed and the watch got ditched when we moved house. I have subsequently been told that you can indeed change the battery and I was misled.











pauluspaolo said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > Changed to this now - Nautica 100m Quartz on W******** Lumpy
> ...










well, okay, but I don't want it all scratched up if you get rough with me...


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Casio DEP 610


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

salmonia said:


> JohnFraininthe93rd said:
> 
> 
> > My Fortis finally arrived today. It's big and heavy and I like it a lot!
> ...


Thanks very much!









I've posted lots more pics and also my first impressions in the "Sinn or Fortis?" thread in the Swiss Watch Forum.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice pieces guys, me, too lazy to day to take a pic


----------

